# No rule to make target 'firmware/radeon/r900_rlc.bin'

## yong9

No rule to make target 'firmware/radeon/r900_rlc.bin' needed by 'firmware/radeon/r900_rlc.bin.o'   我ati双显卡，想将r900编译到内核，编译到这部错误，求各位大侠给个具体的解决办法。

----------

## aleiphoenix

确认一下kernel config

```

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE="radeon/R900_rlc.bin"

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR="/lib/firmware"

```

如果CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE_DIR没有设置，则默认是从kernel源代码下的firmware目录寻找的，看看文件是否存在

没有的话，需要安装一下 radeon-ucode或者linux-firmware (安装到/lib/firmware)下面去

----------

